# Casting techniques - help needed



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm looking for an information source on the different casting styles that I've read about - pendulum, off the ground, UNI-Tech,....

I have my own styles for low and high reel positions and can cover a decent (unmeasured) distance, but I know I can get out there further.

Where should I look for information I can use to improve my style? It's not easy for me to travel to tournaments or practices.

I really appreciated the welcome to the board and wish you all a peaceful holiday, and a New Year full of personal bests . . .


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

fishrung. if you go to the breakaway board, there is a video prepared by nick meyer. he also stars in it. it does show you the different ways to cast. also neil mac kellow has one. either or both will be of value.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Billr, Found it. Thanks lots.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

one of the best longcasters in the country is right there in NC and hatteras jacks !


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

where in NC do you live, there's probably someone close who can help you.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

demonfish is on the money. at hatteras jacks is ryan white and closeby is mike langston. both are big hitters. have a good holiday season.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Billr or Fishrung
Could you post that link i would like to check the video on casting.

Thanks Kozlow
Merry Xmas to all


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Okay Cdog, or should I say Santa. I see you're busy filling last minute Xmas wishes. 
*or* 
As usual, seems you wanna be prepared well in advance. Could it be you're brushing up to join the local fire dept. You know, for next year's annual neighborhood Holiday Greeting Patrol.


----------



## KASTAWAY (Dec 6, 2002)

This is the only video I know of. Plus here's a how to page by breakaway. But if you would like to buy a video Nick Meyers at breakaway has a new one out, check out the breakaway home page.


Long Distance Casting Techniques Video

Breakaway How to page.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

kozlow, when you get links for this site you will see hatteras jacks website and neil mackellows .neil is or was the world record holder for distance.[421.8]. also breakaway is there,if you look hard you will find their videoss. hope this helps.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Kozlow",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks for the warm welcome and thanks for
the links for long distance casting.
Billr,Cdog,Kastaway,and a official thanks
to Longcaster.

Tight lines and awsome times.
From the sunshine state.
Kozlow


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

I live in Cary (Raleigh-Durham), NC and most frequently fish South Topsail. Less often Atlantic Beach & Fort Macon.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

fishrung. atlantic beach. is that near morehead city? i think i remember it fromthe old days. i was stationed at cherry point during ww11. damn, that was a long time ago.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Billr, Yep, you're right. Cross the IC from Morehead City and you're there. Fort Macon, with its rock jetties is at the north end. I use the Oceanana Pier occasionally, but prefer the beach.


----------



## Rod (Aug 6, 2001)

Sources of info you should try and track down are-

JOHN HOLDEN.
* Long Distance Casting. 1982. 
ISBN 946284008

JOHN HOLDEN.
The Beach Fishermans Tackle Guide. 1983. 
ISBN 096284253

PAUL KERRY.
Long Range Casting and Fishing Techniques. 1984. ISBN 0947674039

* John Holdens first book is available in PDF format on a catalogue CD put out by VEALS, http://veals.co.uk/ 

Also there are 3 videos that I have, PAL format, (maybe more now) that demonstrate the casts for learning.

'Long Distance Casting' by John Holden.

'Casting Further' by Dave Docwra.

'Going The Distance' by Neil Mackellow.

Enjoy the search.
Rod.


----------

